# Bammer white sauce!



## up in smoke (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow! Did a butt todayâ€¦turned out perfect (no food porn) already did that before. But I did make up a batch of that Alabama white sauce and basically used it as a french dip! Man o man! Trouble is I liked it so much, that if Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m in a situation where Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m out and enjoying pulled pork somewhere, Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ll be pining for some good ole Bammer white sauce! (getting spoiled I guess)LOL :roll: poor meâ€¦sniff sniff! :(


----------



## joed617 (Sep 11, 2006)

Carl,  AWS is a good with smoked chicken.. I have to admit I dip everything in it .. including my fingers. 

Joe


----------



## jabo (Sep 11, 2006)

What recipe did you use for the AWS?


----------



## up in smoke (Sep 11, 2006)

Jamie, check here:

Smoking Meat Forums Forum Index  Â» Recipes Only Â» Sauces, Rubs & Marinades Â» White BBQ Sauce

I like the version with horseradish best!


----------



## jabo (Sep 11, 2006)

I just made some up, man that is good.


----------

